# Atlanta area DM seeks players - Marietta - Saturdays



## Shiv (May 27, 2007)

I've got a D&D 3.5 game starting up that needs a couple more players. It's starting in the PCs' home village and spreading out from there. A good portion of the campaign will have the group dealing with an icky, dark forest to the west of their village, complete with themes of horror and dread. But, not all of the game will deal with that.  3.5 rules w/ Complete book series.  No psionics.  Middle-magic.  Little organized religion.

It runs at my apartment in Marietta on Saturdays from noon until 4:00 or 4:30.  

If anyone is interested or wants more information, let me know.


----------



## mercurial4sight (May 29, 2007)

I'm interested if you'll have me. Let me know where and when to show up and we can see how well I fit in.


----------



## Shiv (May 29, 2007)

I don't want to advertise my home on a public forum, but you can email me directly at:

ccampbell329@yahoo.com

Drop me an email and I'll get you more information.


----------



## Shiv (Jun 17, 2007)

Bump.

Still looking for one player.  Anyone interested?


----------

